
This week in KDE: Tons and tons and tons of Plasma 5.20 features - caution
https://pointieststick.com/2020/08/28/this-week-in-kde-tons-and-tons-and-tons-of-plasma-5-20-features-bugfixes-and-ui-improvements/
======
Normille
With all the myriad improvements, bells and whistles added to various Linux
window managers over the years and [without installing hacks or pluginsI I
_still_ have to open a file to find out what's inside it.

I'm no great fan of OSX's Finder. It has a list of flaws as long as your arm,
but the ability to hit <spacebar> with a file selected and get a popup preview
of its content, whether video, image, text or source code is something I use
multiple times a day. Why, after all these years, have no Linux distros
adopted this oh-so-basic feature?

